# AMD Fidelity stunned me in Cyberpunk 2077 (vanilla version)



## andiey (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi guys,

I have something to share with you. Cyberpunk 2077 is outstanding and beautiful.

My ROG STRIX RX 570 4GB can run it at 60 FPS with Fidelity on. The lower the resolution scaling, the higher the FPS I have got.

Why nobody is talking about it??

I bought this card before the semiconductor crisis at USD185 in 2019, now how much is this card, USD1,000?

CP2077 has very good graphics engine and I don't understand why so many people whine about it being buggy...etc

The shadows are already good, reflection not bad, in par with Crysis 3, lightings are ok, very good actually.
Fidelity set to 80% still looks great at 1080p my new BenQEx2510 (Thanks to Hardware Unboxed Tim's recommendation).

Now rather I have a question for you guys: for what reasons I need to buy a RTX 3070 to play the game?  Its scalper price is above USD2,000 in the region I am located.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 25, 2021)

andiey said:


> Now rather I have a question for you guys: for what reasons I need to buy a RTX 3070 to play the game? Its scalper price is above USD2,000 in the region I am located.


For no reason, if the framerate and graphical quality is enough for you with your current card then by all means keep using it.

Only reason why I even have a 3070 is because Zotac took a shit on my plans to keep my 2070 for a few more years. Game ran fine on both GPUs, but obviously runs better on the 3070.


andiey said:


> CP2077 has very good graphics engine and I don't understand why so many people whine about it being buggy...etc


The suits wanted the game to be released before Christmas to cash in on the sales, with the game needing a ton of more work. Ultimately what was released was a product that failed to deliver on a lot of fronts - gameplay, story, performance etc. This gave it the reputation it now has.

Graphics are about the only thing this game does right, aside from the music. I still listen to the soundtrack of this game daily. It's really good.

I honestly only played about 60 hours of this game, finished the story, and since then I uninstalled and it's sitting dormant in my library. Got bored with the free roaming, literally nothing to do after you finish all the repetitive NCPD tasks, gigs, Cyberpsycho fights etc. I don't even feel like trying out patch 1.2.

Was it worth the $60 I spent on it? No. Gotta say though, the game did keep me entertained during the first 40 or so hours, keeping me away from YouTube for a bit. Then it just became repetitive chores.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

andiey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have something to share with you. Cyberpunk 2077 is outstanding and beautiful.
> 
> ...



I only own one game that uses AMD Fidelity, and that is Shadow of the Tomb Raider, when I enable it the games looks very good I admit, without much of a performance hit. But I never realized it was meant to increase FPS... hmm. I thought that wasn't being released until the Fall?

Fidelity FX is different than the equivalent to DLSS 2.0 coming out this Fall for consoles and PC.  @jesdals @Felix123BU


----------



## evernessince (Apr 25, 2021)

80% is the exact value I use with my 1080 Ti at 1440p as well.

It gives a good performance bump while retaining visual quality.

Why is no one talking about it? If I had to guess, it's because it's free.  People are a lot more likely to care about something if they paid for it, especially the people who are paying 2.4K for their cards.  As an Nvidia user it's kind of sad that AMD supports my card more than Nvidia.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 25, 2021)

Well from what i heard and seen they done a ton erm 100's upon 100's of fixes clearly showing it was released way to soon.  And the AI is still buggy and dumb.

Real shame really be another year or so before it get it or at least when it's actually looking actually polished.  Depending on how many people are thinking the same kinda way maybe they will loose more money over all this crap.

I am disappointed in them but still have faith that they will get it right one day, if not i be thinking twice about buying one of there games at full price.

They would of been better of making it a steam game pre alpha than this bullshit, although i do not know what they would of been able to do for the console though but it was clearly not even ready for even those.


----------



## andiey (Apr 25, 2021)

Vanny said:


> For no reason, if the framerate and graphical quality is enough for you with your current card then by all means keep using it.
> 
> Only reason why I even have a 3070 is because Zotac took a shit on my plans to keep my 2070 for a few more years. Game ran fine on both GPUs, but obviously runs better on the 3070.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely keep my RX 570. Given the scalper price, I can make some profit later as I don't see there will be any relief on the availability of GPU in the next 24 months or so given that the Chinese are buying all the latest cards to mine the crypto bitcoins in big factories across the whole country. To me, it's a great opportunity, actually never ever though about having such profitable gain of nearly 3 times of what I paid for the card.

Yeah, the graphics is top-notch. As to the story, and the gameplay mechanics, you can find such thing everywhere, Mafia II comes to my mind the day I saw the announcement of this game, just invented after the wheel. But it serves as a good benchmark tool at the present time and in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 25, 2021)

andiey said:


> I'll definitely keep my RX 570. Given the scalper price, I can make some profit later as I don't see there will be any relief on the availability of GPU in the next 24 months or so given that the Chinese are buying all the latest cards to mine the crypto bitcoins in big factories across the whole country. To me, it's a great opportunity, actually never ever though about having such profitable gain of nearly 3 times of what I paid for the card.


Could sell this 3070 I bought at 520 EUR for almost 2000 EUR to a scalper if I wanted to. Crazy times we live in.


----------



## andiey (Apr 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I only own one game that uses AMD Fidelity, and that is Shadow of the Tomb Raider, when I enable it the games looks very good I admit, without much of a performance hit. But I never realized it was meant to increase FPS... hmm. I thought that wasn't being released until the Fall?
> 
> Fidelity FX is different than the equivalent to DLSS 2.0 coming out this Fall for consoles and PC.  @jesdals @Felix123BU


That's the main point I bring up this post. 

I am stunned.
Actually an video is on its way. Quite a short one. Near the end, you will see me switching it on and try a couple of scaling attempts. Every time I reduced the resolution, the FPS increased linearly. You will see, 48 minutes left. Maybe some time tonight.

Do people know about it at all?  I doubt.  That's why I like to share this post and upload the video to get people aware of it.  The beauty of Fidelity is that old card owners can also obtain the benefits so long as they update the driver to the latest one.

Spread the news.



evernessince said:


> 80% is the exact value I use with my 1080 Ti at 1440p as well.
> 
> It gives a good performance bump while retaining visual quality.
> 
> Why is no one talking about it? If I had to guess, it's because it's free.  People are a lot more likely to care about something if they paid for it, especially the people who are paying 2.4K for their cards.  As an Nvidia user it's kind of sad that AMD supports my card more than Nvidia.


I do not have a nVidia card so I am not qualified to say. But I saw youtube video.  DLSS causes blur images.  But Fidelity CAS doesn't even for my new 1080p BenQ IPS monitor. At 75% I don't feel like any scaling at all in fact, image size looks pretty much as what it was before the scaling and it was as sharp as it was also.  That's why I am so impressed. 
It looks like Fidelity gets a good start even before Fidelity FX comes out in Fall of this year.



AsRock said:


> Well from what i heard and seen they done a ton erm 100's upon 100's of fixes clearly showing it was released way to soon.  And the AI is still buggy and dumb.
> 
> Real shame really be another year or so before it get it or at least when it's actually looking actually polished.  Depending on how many people are thinking the same kinda way maybe they will loose more money over all this crap.
> 
> ...


I actually regret spending USD50 on it. But then I realize it is useful for testing out GPU and CPU, I feel better



Vanny said:


> Could sell this 3070 I bought at 520 EUR for almost 2000 EUR to a scalper if I wanted to. Crazy times we live in.


Good for the owners of the cards but bad for those who want one.

If AMD is attending this forum, just want to say Thank you to them for their good work, keep it up!!!! I will change to AMD once my 9600K dies.


----------



## evernessince (Apr 25, 2021)

andiey said:


> I do not have a nVidia card so I am not qualified to say. But I saw youtube video.  DLSS causes blur images.  But Fidelity CAS doesn't even for my new 1080p BenQ IPS monitor. At 75% I don't feel like any scaling at all in fact, image size looks pretty much as what it was before the scaling and it was as sharp as it was also.  That's why I am so impressed.
> It looks like Fidelity gets a good start even before Fidelity FX comes out in Fall of this year.



DLSS 2.0 is better (no perfect though) but it's hardly in any games.  I wouldn't even bother considering it if you are purchasing a GPU.  Buy on performance, not extra features.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 25, 2021)

evernessince said:


> DLSS 2.0 is better (no perfect though) but it's hardly in any games.  I wouldn't even bother considering it if you are purchasing a GPU.  Buy on performance, not extra features.


Indeed. Would have gone RX 6800 instead of 3070, if only they weren't all either over 1200 EUR or out of stock.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

Vanny said:


> Could sell this 3070 I bought at 520 EUR for almost 2000 EUR to a scalper if I wanted to. Crazy times we live in.



no one could blame you if you did. I'm still half tempted to sell my entire desktop PC in one. hopefully get what I paid for it plus 500 on top of that. would pay for my flights to go visit my friends abroad, and vaccine has pretty much saved the day. so as long as i get my two shots can travel again (will still double mask, etc)



evernessince said:


> DLSS 2.0 is better (no perfect though) but it's hardly in any games.  I wouldn't even bother considering it if you are purchasing a GPU.  Buy on performance, not extra features.



DLSS and Radeon Boost are different technologies, the AMD equivalent of DLSS is coming this Fall though and I bet it will exceed our expectations... here is Radeon Boost supported games, and honestly the FPS gain is decent... again the FPS gain is only for action sequences... where as DLSS is the entire frame any frame.

Still nice.



			https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/radeon-boost


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 25, 2021)

andiey said:


> I don't understand why so many people whine about it being buggy...etc


overpromise, sell, underdeliver Cyberpunk 2077 - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> no one could blame you if you did. I'm still half tempted to sell my entire desktop PC in one. hopefully get what I paid for it plus 500 on top of that. would pay for my flights to go visit my friends abroad, and vaccine has pretty much saved the day. so as long as i get my two shots can travel again (will still double mask, etc)


Unfortunately I can't sell anything as I have no backup parts and especially no backup GPU, I want my rig to last. I also don't want to deal with making sure my card is bought by a scalper and not an actual person looking for cards, because I don't wanna become that which I hate and sell overpriced cards to people.


----------



## andiey (Apr 25, 2021)

evernessince said:


> DLSS 2.0 is better (no perfect though) but it's hardly in any games.  I wouldn't even bother considering it if you are purchasing a GPU.  Buy on performance, not extra features.


It's not only that.
1st: Ray tracing is not that impressive to me, in the real world, car surfaces do not always look such shinny do they? Wear and Tear will make them look matt. Every car looks like newly bought, that's not realistic. Also water in the gutter; they are polluted, well at least to a certain extent, and they look so reflective?? That's not real world physics, they are overdone! All floors are polished, that's hardly convincing, in BF 5, cleaners are available to do swabbing while bombs keep falling from sky hitting the building and shells blast in through window dont cause any collateral damage to the floors?

2nd: My card costs me US185 whereas a 3070 now costs 10 times more, and the only value I can appreciate is the ray tracing feature it brings to the table, no thank you Sir!



Vanny said:


> Indeed. Would have gone RX 6800 instead of 3070, if only they weren't all either over 1200 EUR or out of stock.


No RX 6800, what do I pay 10 times more for ?


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 25, 2021)

andiey said:


> No RX 6800, what do I pay 10 times more for ?


That's up to you to decide if it's worth it or not, but for me, if I were to find a good AIB variant of the RX 6800 at/close to MSRP, I would've bought that in a heartbeat seeing as it's way faster than a 2080 Ti, and my 2070 had just died in the middle of the GPUpocalypse with me having no iGPU or backup GPU. But they were all thousands and/or out of stock. I'm not about to pay thousands for a card.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 25, 2021)

How is the rest of your settings? I never played it on anything other than my current 3070 so it would be interesting to know just out of curiosity.



andiey said:


> CP2077 has very good graphics engine and I don't understand why so many people whine about it being buggy...etc



Probably because it is, or at least was. My first 5 hours I encountered so many bugs I could fill a complete 50 page long essay about them. Ranging from culling issues, to gamebreaking bugs to things just not working correctly. I had NPC's pop in and out while walking, sometimes clothed, sometimes naked. I had areas of the map randomly unload, I had required quest NPC stuck in "stasis" as I call it, unable to act or be acted upon, I could rocket across the map by pressing a combination of 4 actions and performance was at best, random.
I encountered my first bug a whole 60 seconds after starting the game. Not even entering the world just in the menu for character creation. I have never encountered a bug that early in a game before.

Now I really enjoyed myself with CP2077, and even if I may sound negative. Most bugs didn't really stop me from having fun. That doesn't mean I find it acceptable to release a game in such a state.
Though it is also wroth mentioning that I seem to be cursed to experience more bugs than most people, irrelevant of it being on PC, console or even mobile.


----------



## andiey (Apr 25, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> How is the rest of your settings? I never played it on anything other than my current 3070 so it would be interesting to know just out of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High preset, that's all.

Check out the video folks...

(still processing, if it is not available, give it 5)


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

andiey said:


> High preset, that's all.
> 
> Check out the video folks...
> 
> (still processing, if it is not available, give it 5)



most people here prefer more than 60 fps is the thing.  that being said, if radeon boost is taking you to that point at 1080p on a old gpu like that, then yeah nothing wrong with that at all, and honestly a great find. I am going to try it out myself someday. I actually have had radeon boost enabled for a few weeks now, it only turns itself on in the games that support it of course. but still nice


----------



## 64K (Apr 25, 2021)

andiey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have something to share with you. Cyberpunk 2077 is outstanding and beautiful.
> 
> ...



Depends on the settings that you are content with. The game still needs some more polishing but with updates 1.1 and 1.2 a lot of the bugs were patched. You certainly don't need a 3070 on your 1080p 60 Hz monitor. Note the benches below are on Ultra Settings.







One other thing I will say is if you've been around for a while then you know that quite a few PC gamers complain no matter what. They complain if a game gets delayed to patch and polish and they complain if a game gets released that needed more time for patching and polishing.


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2021)

The game looked very blurry and downscaled with Fidelity FX and my 5700xt. Didn't care for it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

erocker said:


> The game looked very blurry and downscaled with Fidelity FX and my 5700xt. Didn't care for it.



Good to note, I won't use that feature, but I might turn on Radeon Boost since this is one of the few games to support that. I didn't realize my 6800 got 90 frames on ultra in this game... not sure how I missed that one. With my heavy OC im prob matching a stock 6800 xt as well... perhaps it is time to finally give this game a shot... still waiting on a 29.99 sale... hopefully in the steam summer one it will come down that low.  it might.


----------



## andiey (Apr 26, 2021)

erocker said:


> The game looked very blurry and downscaled with Fidelity FX and my 5700xt. Didn't care for it.


Mine is very clear. Check the video and that's what you will see.   By the way, it's not Fidelity FX, it's Fidelity CAS as it is called in CP2077.

The significance is that all old card owners can play this game at or over 60FPS @ high settings whereas gamers who own nVidiacannot.



lynx29 said:


> Good to note, I won't use that feature, but I might turn on Radeon Boost since this is one of the few games to support that. I didn't realize my 6800 got 90 frames on ultra in this game... not sure how I missed that one. With my heavy OC im prob matching a stock 6800 xt as well... perhaps it is time to finally give this game a shot... still waiting on a 29.99 sale... hopefully in the steam summer one it will come down that low.  it might.


That's the purpose of my post. I m trying to bring non 6000 series owners to  the attentions to the Fidelity CAS in the game not Radeon Boost. It's not Radeon Boosts which give me this FPS gain.

Without using Fidelity CAS, I only got console frame rates like 29-32 inside the bar. Once I switch Fidelity CAS on, it shoots up to 40 and even 60+ depending on the scale down resolution. The beauty of it is the image quality is not affected like DLSS is.

You know at the beginning, the game starts inside the bar, without switching on Fidelity, I only got console experience, 28-32 FPS. But once I switched it on, it shot up to 40. If I further reduce the resolution, it will fire up to 60. Note that I m using the HIGH preset. And the magical thing is that the image quality is not blurry at all. DLSS causes blurry effects.

The significance of this discovery is that
1) you don't have to buy an expensive 6000 series or 3000 series card UNLESS you are obsessed with Ray Tracing.

2) Fidelity FX which will come out near the end of this year has a higher chance of much better performance than DLSS 2.0.

In fact, it is logical. Understand PS5 is using AMD big navi, so AMD feels the need to improve Fidelity.

NVidia just cares about digging money out of our pockets whereas AMD really cares for our needs.


----------



## Felix123BU (Apr 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I only own one game that uses AMD Fidelity, and that is Shadow of the Tomb Raider, when I enable it the games looks very good I admit, without much of a performance hit. But I never realized it was meant to increase FPS... hmm. I thought that wasn't being released until the Fall?
> 
> Fidelity FX is different than the equivalent to DLSS 2.0 coming out this Fall for consoles and PC.  @jesdals @Felix123BU


Hmmm, doe Shadow of Tomb Raider have Fidelity FX or Radeon Boost?


----------



## andiey (Apr 26, 2021)

Felix123BU said:


> Hmmm, doe Shadow of Tomb Raider have Fidelity FX or Radeon Boost?


I don't have Shadow of the Tomb Raider myself. Cyberpunk already costed me US$50 here in this part of the world. Don't get me wrong, the game is great for testing GPU and CPU capabilities. So I can't answer your question.

But Radeon Boost is built in latest Radeon driver Adrenalin 21.4.1.

I have just uploaded another better organized video for you folks' reference. It's quite long about 18 minutes as I have tried out different resolution scaling including 70% which is not recommended. Jaggies start appearing at that scale.  Sweet spot seems to be 75 to 80% with almost 18-20 additional FPS gained given the HIGH preset.  I have also tried ULTRA preset near the end of the video which still maintains 40+ FPS which is not bad for an old card like the RX-570. It's a ROG STRIX though which I have overclocked substantially to Core/VRAM 1400MHz/2100MHz.


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2021)

It does look better in 1080p than 1440p. I haven't played since release, perhaps some patches made it better than what I experienced.


----------



## ratirt (Apr 26, 2021)

Fidelity FX is a cool one. I remember talking about it some time ago. I also used the 80% mark for the FFX in CP2077. It does boost the performance but you can't go lower than 75%. The textures start to be noisy in some cases.


----------



## londiste (Apr 26, 2021)

andiey said:


> Now rather I have a question for you guys: for what reasons I need to buy a RTX 3070 to play the game?  Its scalper price is above USD2,000 in the region I am located.


Outside prices - RTX 3070 is 3 times faster than RX570 in Cyberpunk (and in most other cases). Depending on settings used you may get a bigger hit in Cyberpunk than expected because of 4GB of VRAM, IIRC Cyberpunk uses more than 4GB starting from High. 

RTX 3070 runs Cyberpunk at 1080p with Ultra at 80-something FPS. 
Additionally with RT Ultra + DLSS Quality somewhere in the 45-65 FPS range. And RT Ultra is a really-really big performance hit.

Fidelity CAS is a godsend if you have a lower end GPU because pushing settings past what your GPU can do natively is easy and often desirable in Cyberpunk.
DLSS (especially Quality) does a much better job in terms of image quality than FidelityFX CAS. 
Static FidelityFX CAS is decent enough but still pretty much upscale + sharpen with sharpening artifacts fairly visible across the board.
Dynamic FidelityFX CAS is pretty annoying with how the image quality degrades during switching.


----------



## ratirt (Apr 26, 2021)

londiste said:


> Fidelity CAS is a godsend if you have a lower end GPU because pushing settings past what your GPU can do natively is easy and often desirable in Cyberpunk.
> DLSS (especially Quality) does a much better job in terms of image quality than FidelityFX CAS.
> Static FidelityFX CAS is decent enough but still pretty much upscale + sharpen with sharpening artifacts fairly visible across the board.
> Dynamic FidelityFX CAS is pretty annoying with how the image quality degrades during switching.


Not entirely true. There are no artifact if you use the FFX properly. If you stick to 80% you don't see any artifacts and it does boost your FPS. If you go 70% or below, you start noticing the noise there with certain stuff and that I admit can be annoying. So the artifacts can be there but it is not across the board cause you see no artifacting if you use 80% and up. 
Dynamic keeps is trying to keep the FPS at a set level. If you go overboard with the FPS with the card then it can degrade quality. You need to balance it. If you set the fps to 60 switch on Dynamic with a card like all maxed, with a card like 5600xt at 4k you will see quality going down the drain since the Dynamic will try to reach which means the quality will go down for sure. You need to balance it and put into account your card's capabilities.


----------



## nguyen (Apr 26, 2021)

Anyone with a RTX2000 or RTX3000 GPU will use DLSS instead of the crappy FidelityFX, no need to say more.


----------



## londiste (Apr 26, 2021)

andiey said:


> 'londiste', you better be careful saying such things if you don't really got the hands on the subject and just floating things around, then restrict your response to "maybe" or something like that.


What do you mean? I have Cyberpunk and have tried both DLSS and FidelityFX for upscaling.



ratirt said:


> There are no artifact if you use the FFX properly. If you stick to 80% you don't see any artifacts and it does boost your FPS.





andiey said:


> That's how irresponsible people BS'ing online. Across the board? I see it for my own eyes that at 80%, it s absolutely flawless, more importantly, you won't find the resolution being scaled down.


This might be down to personal preference or susceptibility to how upscaling is perceived. For me, the sharpening artifacts are very annoying and FidelityFX has a bunch of those, including a look typical to upscaled image with sharpening. DLSS does not seem to use sharpening (or as much sharpening) which leads partially to softer image but also less sharpening artifacts.


----------



## andiey (Apr 26, 2021)

The guys who develop this game in their graphics department ate great. The environment look so real. Only Indigo Prophecy or Fahrenheit can compare. If only that game can be remastered to as beautiful and NPC rich as CP2007.

What do you mean? I have Cyberpunk and have tried both DLSS and FidelityFX for upscaling.


londiste said:


> This might be down to personal preference or susceptibility to how upscaling is perceived. For me, the sharpening artifacts are very annoying and FidelityFX has a bunch of those, including a look typical to upscaled image with sharpening. DLSS does not seem to use sharpening (or as much sharpening) which leads partially to softer image but also less sharpening artifacts.


I don't see artifacts as said by you. Maybe you've a singular cognitive system


----------



## ratirt (Apr 26, 2021)

londiste said:


> This might be down to personal preference or susceptibility to how upscaling is perceived. For me, the sharpening artifacts are very annoying and FidelityFX has a bunch of those, including a look typical to upscaled image with sharpening. DLSS does not seem to use sharpening (or as much sharpening) which leads partially to softer image but also less sharpening artifacts.


I don't think it is a matter of preference but if you insist, DLSS 2.0 is a derivative of Blurry DLSS 1.0 and thus it has smoother edge which in comparison to FFX are blurry in my preference. If it is just preference or way somebody perceives the picture, it's stupid to compare these two. Not sure why you are trying to compare these if it's a matter of preference?
Btw this thread is about FFX and Radeon graphics. The OP wanted to share his experience here with his AMD graphics card with other AMD users since there's not been a lot of talk about it lately. So why are you spamming the thread with DLSS comparison of preferences?


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 26, 2021)

Used it for my playthrough. Image was soft but it helped improve performance a bit. Wouldn't say it's anything groundbreaking though. AMD should hire folks that did image reconstruction for some of the Sony exclusive games since they do wonderful job there with some of the titles.


----------



## londiste (Apr 26, 2021)

ratirt said:


> I don't think it is a matter of preference but if you insist, DLSS 2.0 is a derivative of Blurry DLSS 1.0 and thus it has smoother edge which in comparison to FFX are blurry in my preference. If it is just preference or way somebody perceives the picture, it's stupid to compare these two. Not sure why you are trying to compare these if it's a matter of preference?
> Btw this thread is about FFX and Radeon graphics. The OP wanted to share his experience here with his AMD graphics card with other AMD users since there's not been a lot of talk about it lately. So why are you spamming the thread with DLSS comparison of preferences?


DLSS was just a sidepoint and considering the RTX 3070 question in the OP not an irrelevant one.
The main point was that FidelityFX CAS exhibits artifacts inherent to sharpening algorithms (because it is one) and additional FPS comes at the expense of image quality as expected.


Chomiq said:


> AMD should hire folks that did image reconstruction for some of the Sony exclusive games since they do wonderful job there with some of the titles.


I wonder why checkerboard rendering has not become a common method for games. PS4 apparently has some hardware to help things along but that is not a requirement and both consoles have a number of games utilizing it. For some reason outside consoles it is almost unused.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 26, 2021)

Felix123BU said:


> Hmmm, doe Shadow of Tomb Raider have Fidelity FX or Radeon Boost?



it supports both. but FX is turned on in-game, and Boost turned on through AMD drivers.


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 26, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> AMD should hire folks that did image reconstruction for some of the Sony exclusive games since they do wonderful job there with some of the titles.


AMD stated that they want the upcoming FSR to work across all of their GPUs including the consoles.
I suspect they are already working with Sony and Microsoft. Both of them are involved in the development of RDNA2 in the first place.


----------



## ratirt (Apr 26, 2021)

londiste said:


> DLSS was just a sidepoint and considering the RTX 3070 question in the OP not an irrelevant one.
> The main point was that FidelityFX CAS exhibits artifacts inherent to sharpening algorithms (because it is one) and additional FPS comes at the expense of image quality as expected.


Well the point is that it didn't exhibit any artifacts when I was using this feature with CP2077 at 80% (@andiey mentions 75%) and I mean the noise in the textures not sharp picture if you consider that an artifact. Compared the image several times with different settings and if I didn't go lower than 80% (75% will be checked again) the sharp image looks ok to me (no artifacts)
DLSS comes with a higher frame rate with a cost of quality as well. Your point is, how I see it, FFX is worse and has artifacts which I couldn't see. I like the sharp image if you don't go overboard with the FFX and since it is still preference, we should not be comparing these two. Either way, FFX does help with boosting performance.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 26, 2021)

andiey said:


> The guys who develop this game in their graphics department ate great. The environment look so real. Only Indigo Prophecy or Fahrenheit can compare.



What...? 

I've been reading a lot of your posts in this thread, and while I don't care for most of them, since they sound very blatantly fanboy-ish and kinda troll-ish, this visual comparison between CP2077 and Indigo Prophecy you brought up doesn't make a lick of sense.


----------



## ratirt (Apr 27, 2021)

EzioAs said:


> What...?
> 
> I've been reading a lot of your posts in this thread, and while I don't care for most of them, since they sound very blatantly fanboy-ish and kinda troll-ish, this visual comparison between CP2077 and Indigo Prophecy you brought up doesn't make a lick of sense.


I'm sorry, It would seem you are a troll here. He shared his stuff about FidelityFX, what he has observed about the feature, asks if anyone with AMD is using it and if what do they think and he is a bit puzzled why it is not being talked about since in his opinion it is a great feature. If you have nothing to add about the FFX and what games or settings you've been using it then just scroll down or move to other thread.


----------

